# برنامجين قنبلة ... رسم مخططات التكييف ductwork بسهولة في أوتوكاد



## akbargherbal (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اليوم حاب أقدم لكم برنامجين بحثت عن مثلهم في النت لأكثر من شهر و نصف حتى حصلت عليهم

البرامج مجانية

لم أجد أي أحد تكلم عنهم في المنتديات العربية الهندسية و لا حتى الإنجليزية

البرنامجين دول يعملون في بيئة الإوتوكاد ... يفضل إصدار أوتوكاد 2000 -2009

و يستخدمون لرسم مخططات التكييف

AC DUCTWORK

البرنامج الأول صممه مهندس بلغاري و هو مرفق مع الموضوع و هو خفيف و جميل و بسيط

البرنامج الثاني طورته شركة بولندية و هو كذلك جميل

http://www.tomicad.pl/download.html

طريقة عمل البرنامج الأول سهلة جدا ... فقط اتبع التعليمات الموجودة في ملف Help.txt

طريقة عمل البرنامج الثاني ... إذهب لموقع الشركة ... هناك ستشاهد بعض الفيديوات و ملفات التعليمات لإستخدام البرنامج

ملاحظة: أتمنى منكم مشاركتنا بأسماء البرامج التي تستخدمونها لرسم مخططات التكييف ... لأني بحثت في النت طويلا و لم أجد أي شيء! و خصوصا في المنتديات العربية!!!

نسألكم الدعاء
المهندس أكبر غربال 
البحرين


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (17 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilalZ (18 يناير 2015)

مشكور خيوا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

شو وضع البرنامجين ازا بدنا نستفيد منهم اليوم , الموضوع قديم بس قيم , والرابط خربان عشان المدة ,
ازا بتقدر تحملي الملفات على رابط تاني بكون ممنون


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله

افضل الطرق لقك وتركيب و نقل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية والرياضية بجميع انواعها


----------



## zakarya ahmad (18 ديسمبر 2016)

حاولت تحميل الملفات على اوتوكاد 2016 محاولات عديدة ولايقبل التحميل ......مع اني بحاجة للعمل بهذا البرنامج الرائع فعلااااا
هل نفس الملفات duct drawer تتوافق مع الاصدرات الحديثة لبرنامج الأوتوكاد 2016 - 2017 مع جزيل الشكر.
وياليت اعادة رفع الملفات ..... مع جزيل الشكر ياباشمهندس .


----------



## engkafa81 (23 ديسمبر 2016)

يا معلم


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 فبراير 2017)

لا يعمل


----------

